# [SOLVED] remove ac'97 wire



## xpgamer (Aug 11, 2009)

my centurion 5 has both a ac'97 connector and hs connector for audio, im using the hd, so can i just cut the wires coming from the hd connector 2 the ac'97? I dont like the wire just sitting on my graphics card its hard 2 describe wat it looks like so heres a low quality pic


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

*Re: remove ac'97 wire*

I had routed mine along the cable and zipped tied the heck out of it, I also used black electrical tape so it would not be obvious


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: remove ac'97 wire*

Same here, I just bend the as'97 wires back and tape them to the main cable. You can cut them, but that will bring in the possibility of a short, you want to make sure that all the wires are kept apart, and insulated from one another.


----------



## xpgamer (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: remove ac'97 wire*

i hadnt thought about shorts, that could become an issue, i still hate seeing that connector just hanging there haha


----------

